# iChat, MSN etc.



## kobogigo (Aug 21, 2003)

Question:

I have a MSN account and speak with friends in this format. Can I set-up my MSN account on iChat? Hope this is not too stupid a question.  

If not how do I get my iSight in my MBP to work in MSN? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

kobogigo said:


> Question:
> 
> I have a MSN account and speak with friends in this format. Can I set-up my MSN account on iChat? Hope this is not too stupid a question.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! I do it my self. You need to register with a Jabber server. The servers that I recommend are mail2web (local) and then there is jabber australia (remote). Those two servers as far as I know offer a registration page that allows you to import your MSN, Yahoo, and AIM contacts into your client.


----------



## kobogigo (Aug 21, 2003)

Cool, thanks I will check this out.
Kobo


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

kobogigo said:


> Cool, thanks I will check this out.
> Kobo


No problem. Here I will give you the links...

Local: http://services.mail2web.com/FreeServices/ChatService/

Remote: http://www.jabber.org.au/


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

kobogigo said:


> Question:
> 
> I have a MSN account and speak with friends in this format. Can I set-up my MSN account on iChat? Hope this is not too stupid a question.
> 
> ...


Welcome to world of cross-platform quirkiness.. jabber will be fine for text chatting.. as for video/audio chats - you'll need to use aMSN (google this) instead of MSN.. but you'll only be able to get video.. not audio. That's the best you'll get right now.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

mac_geek said:


> Welcome to world of cross-platform quirkiness.. jabber will be fine for text chatting.. as for video/audio chats - you'll need to use aMSN (google this) instead of MSN.. but you'll only be able to get video.. not audio. That's the best you'll get right now.


I have heard allot of rumors that the next major release of Microsoft Messenger for Mac will support A/V.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple101 said:


> I have heard allot of rumors that the next major release of Microsoft Messenger for Mac will support A/V.


Have you been hearing these rumours for, say, two or four years now?

.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Have you been hearing these rumours for, say, two or four years now?
> 
> .


Nope. Microsoft's top priority with Messenger was to overhaul the program so that it is able to be used in corporate environments and to improve file transfer support so that it is on par with the Windows version, and other various little tweaks. Now that the Mac BU has accomplished their previous set goals, they will now work to add A/V conferencing to the product, and make it Universal Binary. However animated emoticons, and games were never mentioned.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Both aMSN and using a Jabber Server are good options, but I prefer Mercury Messenger. It's feature set far surpasses the other options, and it is the most custimizable program I've seen.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Both aMSN and using a Jabber Server are good options, but I prefer Mercury Messenger. It's feature set far surpasses the other options, and it is the most custimizable program I've seen.


It's been a long time since I've tried Mercury Messenger, but I seem to recollect that the video (if that's one thing that was important here,) was terribly slow.. very low FPS.

Is this still the case?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

mac_geek said:


> It's been a long time since I've tried Mercury Messenger, but I seem to recollect that the video (if that's one thing that was important here,) was terribly slow.. very low FPS.
> 
> Is this still the case?


LMAO yes!


----------



## wenxue (Apr 6, 2005)

Give Adium a try.

It's free and it's cool.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Adium is nice, but has no video capabilities as far as I know... Still looking for this chat app that will be able to do both text, filetransfer, video and audio on both Mac and PC, through firewalls. The closest (yet to be released) that comes in mind is Skype, despite their policies to now release certain features specifically for some processors (i.e. I hope the video on the Mac version of Sype 2 won't be only for intel Macs, as there are still a lot of us owning G4 and G5's...).


----------



## modest (Jun 21, 2005)

*trillium*

I've found that with the proversion of trillium on a PC adn ichat on the mac is the best AV solution for cross platorm compatibility. Trillium is $25 but you can dled a trial of the pro version for free.


----------

